# Thrush after antibiotics following embryo transfer



## Brooke50 (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

I had a Day 3 ET of 2 embryos on 14th August. My Consultant out me on augmentin after egg collection as I had developed an infection on the previous cycle. I finished the augmentin yesterday but noticed today that I have some thrush. Not bad, but bit stingy and sore. My clinic said canesten pessaries are ok to use. I am a bit worried as I hope having thrush won't affect implantation. Any else had this problem?

Brooke


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

The actual thrush should not cause any effect to implantation or the success of your treatment or the embies but obviously you want to clear it up as quickly as possible as I can empathise with how uncomfortable you probably feel.

Thrush is a yeast infection and we all have the bacteria inside us but certain things can upset the delicate ph balance and trigger thrush such as the antibiotics or the progesterone support you're using during 2ww.

I used to suffer from thrush pretty much constantly from the age of 14 so have tried a fair few things to help ease the symptoms and treat it.

Be careful what shower/body products you use and try and wash hair separately even when in shower (I've long hair & the shampoo could irritate if went anywhere "near"), wear cotton gusset knickers, change clothes washing powder to one for sensitive skin (I always use non-biological Fairy), eat organic live natural yoghurt (even applied directly to the area with a tampon on a number of occasions).

I also spoke with a homepath and was advised to cut out all yeast products eg Marmite, bread, beer etc & also fungal foods such as mushrooms and blue mouldy cheeses.

I would suggest having a warm/lukewarm bath with salt added but baths should ideally be avoided during 2ww as you don't want to raise your body temp too much (not embie friendly)...but if you feel you want to try a very lukewarm bath then this really eases up the "itchiness" & does seem to calm it.....you should also be very wary about anything else that you use to wash that areas eg douche etc as many products can alter the natural balance of a very sensitive area.

Also using the cream and pessaries should be fine during 2ww and if clinic have said ok then I would take their advise.  I also take the oral pills whenever I get it now (which is rarely) but I would double check if those are ok in 2ww as not sure ok when pg.

Hope it eases up soon

Good luck and take care
Natasha


----------



## Brooke50 (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks Minxy,

Will try those tips. The clinic said Canesten cream & pessary are fine during the 2ww & thrush is very common on IVF cycles. 

You just want everything to go smoothly on the 2 week wait - it seems to be one thing after another!

Brooke


----------

